# Anthony brothers convert o



## Matthewgamache60 (May 14, 2019)

Hello everyone, I just purchased 3 Anthony brothers convert o tricycles I was just wondering if there was a way to find out there DOB lol!!


----------



## bobbystillz (May 20, 2019)

Matthewgamache60 said:


> Hello everyone, I just purchased 3 Anthony brothers convert o tricycles I was just wondering if there was a way to find out there DOB lol!!



Need some pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2019)

They made these things for like 60 years. I'm sure there were manufacturing differences during production but don't know how you distinguish between a '50s trike or a '90s trike. Maybe someone here is an Anthonys expert.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 22, 2019)

*There s a school up the street that has a dozen older ones some *with the trailers just sitting .They were made of pot metal so they don't rust.


----------

